# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτής με TDA1557Q

## tigiakou

Καλησπέρα,

κατασκεύασα τον ενισχυτή από το forum:http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36216, χρησιμοποιώντας όμως το TDA1557Q.Το όλο κύκλωμα δουλεύει ωραία, όμως θα ήθελα να τοποθετήσω και ένα ροοστάτη για να ρυθμίζω την ένταση για να μην χρησιμοποιώ το mp3 για την δουλειά αυτή.(μιας και με ένα ντισκμαν που το δοκίμασα δεν δούλευε η αυξομείωση). Λογικά θα πρέπει να μπει στην είσοδο των καναλιών?ο ροοστάτης αυτός δεν θα πρέπει να είναι διπλός?
πως τον ζητάμε σε ένα μαγαζί?και ποια πρέπει να είναι η τιμή του? 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## ezizu

Σωστά πρέπει να μπεί στην είσοδο.Πρέπει να είναι διπλός αφού μιλάμε για stereo ενισχυτή(δηλαδή 2 κανάλια).Θα ζητήσεις ένα διπλό (stereo) ποντεσιόμετρο λογαριθμικό από 47KΩ εώς 100ΚΩ.Η τιμή είναι ανάλογη της ποιότητας του ποντεσιομέτρου, αλλά για μιά μέση ποιότητα σίγουρα δεν υπερβαίνει τα 5 ευρώ (και πολλά μπορεί να λέω).Η συνδεσμολογία του για το ένα κανάλι,(το ίδιο όμως είναι και για το άλλο κανάλι και να χρησιμοποιήσεις μία γείωση και για τους δύο αντίστοιχους ακροδέκτες του ποντεσιομέτρου) είναι η εξής:
ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΠΟΝΤΕΣΙΟ&#924.JPG

----------

FILMAN (22-02-12)

----------

